# Problem getting personal documents sent to Kindle free email



## AngelinaMaria (Oct 10, 2010)

I purchased my Kindle the last week of September and am still waiting for it (should come tomorrow).  In the last few days, I have picked up a few free ebooks on Amazon and see them on my Manage Your Kindle page (delivery status shows pending).  

I have tons of fanfiction files on my computer in DOC format and thought I would start getting them converted by using the email free.kindle.com option.  I'm using the Kindle email address that Amazon has assigned me (strangely, it is just my last name plus .free.kindle.com--doesn't this mean that there is no one else with my last name that has a Kindle?) and sending my word doc files (I just sent one attachment as a test) to the xxx.free.kindle.com but I keep getting this return error email message:  unscannable message, The message (MID 198629155) could not be fully scanned by the anti-virus engine.  I tried 3 different times yesterday and got the same results each time.

Do you know what this means??  Is this happening because I don't have my Kindle yet (so I need to do something to fully activate my Kindle account that can only happen once the Kindle is operational)?  Any ideas?  I kept waiting for the document to appear on my Manage Your Kindle page but then I would get that email delivery failure notice instead.  If this happens correctly, does the document show up on my Kindle page?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

On the Manage your Kindle page at Amazon, have you added the e-mail address you are sending from to your allowed list?


----------



## AngelinaMaria (Oct 10, 2010)

My email address is already listed and to the right it has "delete" available to select so I'm assuming it is already listed as approved.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok, do you HAVE the Kindle already? or is it still on it's way to you? You might need to wait for it to actually arrive.

second.. so you are sending the email to ([email protected]) email address? I ask because that's not quite what you typed in the message.

Next what format are you sending to the conversion service? Some formats like .docx don't always convert well.

4th. If it's fanfiction you are converting, there is a fanfiction converter that is free on the internet.. I think it's version 4.05 that you want. You can get it at http://www.fanfictiondownloader.net/


----------



## AngelinaMaria (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for helping me trouble shoot.  To answer your questions:

1-no, don't have the Kindle yet (it is scheduled to arrive tomorrow).  I think My Kindle page was automatically set up when I made the purchase.  It already had a kindle address set up for me (it is just my last name with the @free.kindle.com) as well as my regular email was listed in the approved email section.

2-sorry I wasn't clear about the email, yes I am sending it to [email protected]

3-my file type is .doc (no x on it)

4-I started using a fanfiction downloader last week but still have a ton of files from when I was saving them into microsoft word.  Now that I am using the downloader, I have been selecting .mobi as the file type--hope that is going to work ok??


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yep, I use the FF DL about once a month, and output file as .mobi is exactly what you need for the Kindle. I really enjoy the world of FF after my son introduced me to it about a year ago. Between the indies on these boards, the Freebies from Amazon, and FF, I ill never ever ever run out of reading materials.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

One of my documents didn't make it to my Kindle. This is part of the email I got telling me why.



> Helpful tips for personal document attachments:
> The file size of each attached personal document should be less than 50MB (before compression in a ZIP file)
> The email submitted should not contain more than 25 attached personal documents


Here is the complete email in case that helps:



> The Kindle Personal Document Service can convert and deliver the following types of documents:
> Microsoft Word (.doc)
> Rich Text Format (.rtf)
> HTML (.htm, .html)
> ...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

how big a file did you send? 50MB is a HUGE file. Did it have alot of graphics in it? I just can't see what would cause such an issue otherwise... I'd say call Kindle CS, but unless you got someone who specifically deals with the conversions I just don't see them being able to answer the question either.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> how big a file did you send? 50MB is a HUGE file. Did it have alot of graphics in it? I just can't see what would cause such an issue otherwise... I'd say call Kindle CS, but unless you got someone who specifically deals with the conversions I just don't see them being able to answer the question either.


@BTackitt, if you're talking to me I couldn't figure out why the file was so big but I took care of it easily enough and I got my documents just fine. I just didn't know what size file AngelinaMaria was attempting.


----------



## AngelinaMaria (Oct 10, 2010)

No, my file is quite small (only around 200 kb).  The failure notice says it is an "unscannable message" and that "The message (MID 198629155) could not be fully scanned by the anti-virus engine". 

I will try in a bit with one of my pdf files and ask for "convert" and see if that works.  I am using MicroSoft Word 2003 for my doc files-is that okay?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe the file contains a virus.  It is not uncommon for Word macros to contain viruses.  Try installing Mobipocket Creator, Publisher edition (free from Mobipocket.com) and convert your .doc file with that.

I'm not sure if Calibre (also free software) does .doc or not.


----------

